# Area in AD to Live



## Lulabell (Jan 4, 2013)

I'll hopefully be moving to AD fairly soon - well as soon as security clearance is all going well 'finalised'.

I'm a single female & hoping to have a good social life in AD. I have a housing allowance agreed of AED 170K. I have 30 days to find an apartment after I arrive.

I have been looking at apartments day after day  but slightly bamboozeld with which area to go for. Any helpful guidance bearing in mind I'll be working in centre but i guess by reading all the threads will need a car to get around regardless.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

Lulabell said:


> I'll hopefully be moving to AD fairly soon - well as soon as security clearance is all going well 'finalised'.
> 
> I'm a single female & hoping to have a good social life in AD. I have a housing allowance agreed of AED 170K. I have 30 days to find an apartment after I arrive.
> 
> I have been looking at apartments day after day  but slightly bamboozeld with which area to go for. Any helpful guidance bearing in mind I'll be working in centre but i guess by reading all the threads will need a car to get around regardless.


I work in AD but we live in Dubai Marina and I make the 60-80 minute commute most days to the centre in an office on Salam Street. For my wife it was Dubai or nothing. That said, I've tolerated the commute and we love Dubai Marina and she is meeting many more people than she would have in AD. However, she does not work (it's impossible for an experienced American to find work as a nursing assistant here when so many others will work for literally peanuts). So the expat woman social life was a key thing for her. If you work, it will likely be different and you will hopefully develop a circle of friends and acquaintances.

Relative to social life in AD, I will leave it to others who do live there, and they will probably tell you they go to Dubai for that along with shopping, etc. My colleague is Egyptian with an American wife, and after 1 year in a 1 BR in AD (Al Seef compound near the Ministries area which is actually very nice if a bit remote), they had a child and moved to a 2 BR villa in Dubai which was the same rent. Despite the construction and dust, they are much happier there than in AD. But that's them.

AD is much more conservative than Dubai, which isn't always bad if you are looking to immerse yourself more in the local culture than in alcohol. Abu Dhabi has always been threatening to tear down its touristy Meridien Village (restaurants, pubs, etc) for a bridge or tunnel, but it survives, even if the beaches in the "Tourist Club" are pretty much a joke. I do think AD has better ethnic Arab restaurants in its central area than the more expat-oriented areas of Dubai, and they are cheaper and much less pretentious.

Nevertheless, Dubai has orders of magnitude more restaurants, pubs, clubs, shopping, etc. compared to AD. And probably better quality supermarkets. One may say all this doesn't matter, but trust me, after a while it will. 

That said, I stayed in AD enough times over the last 3 years to know there are some pretty good areas - ideally, the closer you are to the Corniche (which has the nicest beaches in the City and a terrific bike / jogging path) and the AD Marina Mall, the better. If you are active and athletic, the Corniche (except of course between May and October when it's 100 million degrees outside) is a great place to be. The Khalidiya neighborhood is in my view by far the nicest because it is close to just about everything. 

The good news is AED170k will get you a very nice 2 bedroom in a newer high rise building. Not that many 1 BR's available in AD, a lot of them tend to be overpriced for what you get. I like the Shining Tower which is close to the Sheraton Khalidiya. But it along with just about every other high rise in AD does not accept any pets whatsoever. Dubai landlords are a little more lenient that way, especially in the Dubai Marina. Many people are moving to the new buildings on Reem Island. Some seem nicer than others but that area is very much a work in progress. They do a have a Waitrose hypermarket which has recently opened and a Geant is coming soon.

Saadiyat Island is the newest, most upscale area, only about 15 min by car from the centre of Abu Dhabi. It is largely villas and hotels/resorts but there are low to mid-rise apartments there, sort of like the Palm Jumeirah in Dubai. It is not really convenient to anything though, if you are looking to be able to walk to shopping.

And finally, AD has no metro service (that's a few years off) and relatively limited bus services though they are improving. If you have a car, be aware that parking in much of the city is AWFUL (the malls are better in that regard). The taxis are comparable to Dubai in condition and service, which wasn't true 4-5 years ago.

Good luck with your move.


----------



## Lulabell (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you our reply is most helpful. 

Having researched quite a bit I did think the Corniche area would probably best suit my needs. I'll be going for a 2 bedroom as I have lots of friends and family who are hoping to visit - looks like I will be heading to Dubia for more exciting nights out though (especially with my friends . I do like the look of some of the off Island apartments etc - they look beautiful but im not sure if they would be more suited to families v's a single female. 

I wont have any pets so thats not a problem.

I'm hoping with work and maybe joining a fitness class I will meet some new friends. Fingers crossed - I usually dont struggle making new friends but I havent made such a big step on my own.

Thanks again for your helpful reply.


----------



## GumbaGumba (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey


I will be moving to AD end of March for work. Hubby will join me with our pets about 6 months later. I know that Ethiad towers accept pets as we asked when we were there. We are hoping to live in the same area as the one you are looking at.

I'm too hoping to make new friends and enjoy a social life, especially while hubby is still in the UK otherwise I'll be a bit lonely! Maybe we can meet up when you are there and settled?

B


----------



## Lulabell (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes that sounds great. According to the HR Dept my security clearance should be no longer than another 2 weeks then I have to battle a notice period at work. Then lane: Keep in touch


----------



## GumbaGumba (Oct 16, 2012)

Lulabell said:


> Yes that sounds great. According to the HR Dept my security clearance should be no longer than another 2 weeks then I have to battle a notice period at work. Then lane: Keep in touch


He he he I'm battling 3 months notice period.... Good luck with yours


----------



## Lulabell (Jan 4, 2013)

If only my security clearance would come then I can face that battle - im so impatient!


----------



## Zee2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

How long have you been waiting for your security clearance? Are you from the UK?
Still waiting for my clearance 3 weeks +
My colleague got his within 3 weeks!


----------



## Lulabell (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi, yes Im from UK, I have only been waiting exactly 2 weeks - have been told by hiring Org it will take 2-3 weeks! 

I feel once I have SC I can start telling people / hand in notice etc - until then I am too frightened to count my chickens by even telling anyone


----------



## GumbaGumba (Oct 16, 2012)

I know that battle very well, took just over 2 months for my clearance. Then again the interview process took 6 months! But it is all worth the wait an I am very excited


----------



## Lulabell (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh well i just need to have patience - I have no reason to think there will be any issues, everything straight forward!

I need to stop checking phone and email every 2 mins though!


----------



## Zee2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

It killing me all this waiting!! I was part of a large recruitment campaign so my details will be with hundreds of other people. Keep the forum updated when you get it


----------



## Lulabell (Jan 4, 2013)

Will do - you too!


----------



## GumbaGumba (Oct 16, 2012)

I remember the waiting and jumping at every email and phone call. Then the call came and I missed it! Lol!

It's also frustrating not being able to tell anyone until it is all 100% sure.

I'm sure it'll be fine


----------



## Zee2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

Going to send email to HR department !


----------



## GumbaGumba (Oct 16, 2012)

Zee2012 said:


> Going to send email to HR department !


Good luck!!


----------



## graham mcgeachy (Feb 1, 2013)

My security clearance took 5 months but that was in 2010 and I work in the nuclear industry. I live with my wife and daughter in Khalidiya Tower and it is about a hundred metres from the Corniche, the part where they have events and cafe/restaurants. Within 5 minutes walking we have several small supermarkets and fast food places. The building has two small restaurants on the ground floor, saunas, gym and decent swimming pool on the roof.
Any questions, I'll be glad to help.


----------



## Zee2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

Graham,

What's it like living in a apartment tower with kids? I have two children under 3 and was wondering what the community is like compared to villa living in Alreef?


----------



## graham mcgeachy (Feb 1, 2013)

My 12 year-old daughter loves it here. We have the Corniche (she cycles, we walk) across the road with a nice beach and we have a nice park across another road. We stay on the 2nd floor so it is only a tower when we go up to the pool (also a free squash court on the top floor). Our apartment is huge by UK standards. We didn't bother getting a car until my workplace changed - we used taxis for 18 months, they are plentiful and cheap.
Thing is, the Corniche is very established whereas Al Reef is just starting. Granted, it is handy for Dubai but we don't go to Dubai often.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

graham mcgeachy said:


> My 12 year-old daughter loves it here. We have the Corniche (she cycles, we walk) across the road with a nice beach and we have a nice park across another road. We stay on the 2nd floor so it is only a tower when we go up to the pool (also a free squash court on the top floor). Our apartment is huge by UK standards. We didn't bother getting a car until my workplace changed - we used taxis for 18 months, they are plentiful and cheap.
> Thing is, the Corniche is very established whereas Al Reef is just starting. Granted, it is handy for Dubai but we don't go to Dubai often.


Lucky you to be in Khalidiya near the Corniche. Nice place to be.

I have to agree with you on Al Reef Villas, if that is what you are referring to, which is behind the airport next to E11 / E12 junction( not to be confused with Al Seef or Reem Island as mentioned above). Newer places and cheap (some 3 BR for 110k) but literally no closets (have to buy them at IKEA), finish is not very nice, and only the already-lived-in places may have landscaping. The fronts of the "contemporary" village in particular look dumpy and cheap. Plus, they've they've stuck all these Discovery Gardens-style midrises smack dab in the middle between the villa clusters. That and there is one way in and one way out of the development. And the backs of many units back up into the airport and construction camps. There are known to have been many break-ins.

Clearly they've created an expat freehold ghetto at Reef Villas - almost like they decided to slap the Springs and Discovery Gardens from Dubai into a smaller, cheaper space. My wife took one look at this place and said "let's look in Dubai".


----------



## Zee2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

I visited al reef and the community spirit was very appealing. Children playing in parks and parents chatting away.!


----------

